# Prudence - san mai hunter



## hellize (Nov 9, 2018)

Prudence


Changing some things in our life are beyond our power, therefore they aren't very important either. But the ones you can change deserves much attention and caution.

It is 27.5 cm/ 11 inch long. The blade is 15 cm/ 6 inch long, 36 mm/ 1.5 inch wide and 7 mm/ 0.3 inch thick at its base, which gets gradually thinner towards the edge..
The handle is made of oak and bronze.
The blade is forged of motorcycle chain on a 5160 core. It is a san mai.

Hope you like it


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 9, 2018)

Trippy looking....I like it!


----------



## daveb (Nov 9, 2018)

Like


----------



## hellize (Nov 10, 2018)

mc2442 said:


> Trippy looking....I like it!


Thanks a lot


----------



## hellize (Nov 10, 2018)

daveb said:


> Like


Thank you


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 10, 2018)

Nice work as usual!


----------



## hellize (Nov 10, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> Nice work as usual!


Thank you very much!


----------

